# Vicky Came Today and I think I'm in Love (Humi ****)



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Yep, the Vicksburg came in today! This thing is enormous! Much bigger in person like everyone else who owns one has said before!

The only thing that I saw wrong with it was some stickiness from a "Tempered Glass" sticker on the glass itself and a few spots of sap on the glass as well. I tried just scraping it with my finger to no avail. I reluctantly used just a smidge of goo-gone on a paper towel to wipe away the sticky spots and then applied some distilled water to the same areas to remove the chemical. No Goo-Gone smell so I think I am okay!

Man, I could smell the cedar straight through the packaging at my door this morning. I ordered it Sunday and it arrived Thursday, pretty quick shipping!

On to the important stuff:

*The Vicksburg in Contrast to my 50 Count Capri*










*Lower Level*










*Open with Trays and Accessories*










*All of My Cigar Junk: Vicksburg, Capri, Cheap broken Punch, Dollar single Blade Cut, Ronson Lighter, Western "Humifier" and Hygrometer*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Man that is cool looking, nice choice...


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds like someone has some purchasing to do LOL. All that empty space isn't good. And remember, you can double stack the top trays  

Oh the fun of it all.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

That looks very nice. Lets see pics with cigars in there once you season.

:w :w :w


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh god, I want to get a second one.. :dr


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

congrats on the purchase. Now get to filling her up!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Once I have some Cigars in it there will definentely be some photos- look for that within a month or two!


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

congrats. i love mine.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sweet! Very nice looking humi! Look forward to seeing it once you fill it up:dr


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fill 'er up!  WTG, brother.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

Congratulations, It looks Great!

I love mine too. I don't think there is a better buy for the money... Especailly when you consider it comes with the digital Hygrometer.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats.

Great choice in humidors. Enjoy filling that bad boy.

Looks good. Looks real good.


----------



## Liquidtensi0n (Jul 8, 2006)

Use rubbing alcohol to remove the sap from the trays before you start seasoning it. I got mine in the summer so it was sap galore. The rubbing alcohol takes care of it though and evaporates to leave no smell.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Good decision. I wish I could follow you, but I just don't have the cash right now. I am hoping that they won't be gone for good in a few months. Please God, let it be a bad rumor!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Congratulations on a great looking humi. I bet you'll be looking at it, opening it, closing it (swoosh), lifting out the tray, rearranging the cedar dividers, smelling it, pampering it, all day...or maybe that's just me.  
Good luck with it!


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

You need some sticks in that big ole' humi!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats on the new Humi Trent....now we can filler up


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

nice!!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice Congrats


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Congrats on the new Humi Trent....now we can filler up


We?


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice! I'll try to bring some humi-warming gifts on the next herf


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Congratulations.

I'm taking a gamble that they are going to restock these after the first of the year.
I've got my heart set on the lighter(Bubinga) finish one.

Are those dividers in the bottom section removable?


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

NICE stuff, Trent! Glad you got everything in! Everything looks great. I haven't tried the Ronson lighter yet, I heard they're cheap?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats on the new humi Trent, I bet that thing gets filled up in less than a month.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Cant wait for mine to get here..My Delivery date is Wednesday the 8th. Hopefully it gets here sooner...:dr


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

stashu said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I'm taking a gamble that they are going to restock these after the first of the year.
> I've got my heart set on the lighter(Bubinga) finish one.
> ...


Yeah they are removable. I will probably go the route of removing those and stacking 3 of these down there to create more space instead of using different sized boxes:









Tanner:

Yep, the Ronson's are about 3-4 bucks at Wal-Mart of all places! Really great lighter- lights each and every time- I've had mine for about 2-2 and a half months with no problems. Not bad looking either IMO- it's no Porsche or DuPont but it gets the job done, and consistently at that for a very student-budget friendly price!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Congrats on the new humi Trent, I bet that thing gets filled up in less than a month.


I do hope you are joking! :hn


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> Cant wait for mine to get here..My Delivery date is Wednesday the 8th. Hopefully it gets here sooner...:dr


When did you order it?


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Last Night..

Checked on the status today and it has shipped out. Date is set for Wednesday but FedEx is good in my Area and will bring it by if they have it sooner...Unlike DHL who will hold it until the stated delivery date


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> Last Night..
> 
> Checked on the status today and it has shipped out. Date is set for Wednesday but FedEx is good in my Area and will bring it by if they have it sooner...Unlike DHL who will hold it until the stated delivery date


I bet it's in by monday.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

NICE! I'm (hopefully) going to get a much bigger humi (the Windsor) soon, so I can REALLY step it up! My humi is a nice 50 count, but just like you said, it filled up QUICKLY! I've only been gifted a few, and it's already getting loaded up.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

that is a sweet setup bro


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> We?


Yes WE.....you, me and 1000 other gorillas :r


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Yes WE.....you, me and 1000 other gorillas :r


That is exactly what I meant with my post earlier.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

You guys are too kind!

Can't wait to start throwin' my own stuff in there!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks good man...I wish I had one.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

If we fill it up before Christmas....which shouldnt be too hard  
Ive got a cooler at my house with your name on it


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

oh my god dude that thing is sweet. congrats to you on your new home for your smokes! i'm sure you'll have that bad boy filled in no time


----------



## 11whowie (Oct 16, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> You guys are too kind!
> 
> Can't wait to start throwin' my own stuff in there!


where did you get it?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

If you guys fill this by christmas I will :hn



11whowie said:


> where did you get it?


http://www.bargainhumidors.com/bh/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=HUM-BH2


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> If you guys fill this by christmas I will :hn


I'll take 'em if you don't want 'em!!!!!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'll take 'em if you don't want 'em!!!!!


Haha! Im just gonna be pissed if my brand new, empty, 500 count goes the way of my little 50 count in a matter of months! There is NO way.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

never say never :r 

seriously though, it is a nice Humi Trent, I know you are proud of it.


----------



## jxpfeer (Aug 14, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> Haha! Im just gonna be pissed if my brand new, empty, 500 count goes the way of my little 50 count in a matter of months! There is NO way.


that's what we all say. before you know it you'll have 3 of them and start working on converting a closet into a walk-in 

don't worry, that baby will be full in no time


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks again for all the compliments (and the foretelling of doom!).

I really appreciate all of the info (and bombage) that has been thrown my way from all you fellow BOTL/SOTLs out there! If not I might still be smoking Acids and Kahluas! :r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

schwiiiing! I ordered one the 31st and am sitting on my hands waiting. I'm having it delivered to the office so the the work days til arrival are extra crappy!

I've heard nothing but good things and that smell through the box at the door comment makes me a happy boy.

Nice stuff man, I hope you fill er up nice and stinky


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

I must have been sleeping, but..... Where did this fine looking humi come from? What vendor?

Update: Dude opens eyes, reads previous post, answers own question.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

jxpfeer said:


> that's what we all say. before you know it you'll have 3 of them and start working on converting a closet into a walk-in
> 
> don't worry, that baby will be full in no time


Hmm........... I better get started.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice, Trent, you will have that monster full in no time!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

shes a beauty!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Whats wrong with those Kahlua and acids cigars?:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> Congrats on the new Humi Trent....now we can filler up


You talkin smack Kenny?


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

kheffelf said:


> Whats wrong with those Kahlua and acids cigars?:r


Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm gonna use this thread to post photos as this thing fills up. Well yesterday I recieved a surprise bomb so those are the first cigars in the humi!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

that is a nice box would luv to fill that baby up!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Yeah they are removable. I will probably go the route of removing those and stacking 3 of these down there to create more space instead of using different sized boxes:


When I had my couple of Vicksburgs, I removed all trays and was able to fit around 7 boxes in each humi, along with an Oasis. Darn thing is big.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

That looks sweet, too bad they are discontinued, coolers are working fine right now. Have a blast filling it up.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

looks nice... have a fun time filing it up


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks great! I really like mine. It was fun filling her up, but now I need more space if you can imagine.

If you have trouble seasoning it, pm me and I will tell you what I did. It takes time.

Charles


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys! 



Charles said:


> Looks great! I really like mine. It was fun filling her up, but now I need more space if you can imagine.
> 
> If you have trouble seasoning it, pm me and I will tell you what I did. It takes time.
> 
> Charles


Nope it's all seasoned and ready to go- currently holding 68%----trying to get it to drop to 65---I actually took my two two ounce humi tubes out of there and only have about 3.5 ounces down in the bottom and it still wont drop!


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> I actually took my two two ounce humi tubes out of there and only have about 3.5 ounces down in the bottom and it still wont drop!


It probably won't until you load 'er up..

I had so much fun filling up my Vicksburg, you're definitely in for a treat. Unfortunately, it's now full and I've moved on to stuffing full boxes in my 150qt cooler. :hn


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

TechMetalMan said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys!
> 
> Nope it's all seasoned and ready to go- currently holding 68%----trying to get it to drop to 65---I actually took my two two ounce humi tubes out of there and only have about 3.5 ounces down in the bottom and it still wont drop!


One way to get the rh to drop is to add sticks to your humi.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Trent. I have something to tell you, and I just hope that you will understand and find it in your heart to forgive me...the thing is....I'm in love with Vicky too. 

She looks sweet, bro!


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Charles said:


> One way to get the rh to drop is to add sticks to your humi.


 Of course! Haha.



erab said:


> It probably won't until you load 'er up..
> 
> I had so much fun filling up my Vicksburg, you're definitely in for a treat. Unfortunately, it's now full and I've moved on to stuffing full boxes in my 150qt cooler. :hn


Geeze, I hope I don't go that route 



Fireman_UK said:


> Trent. I have something to tell you, and I just hope that you will understand and find it in your heart to forgive me...the thing is....I'm in love with Vicky too.
> 
> She looks sweet, bro!


:gn


----------

